# What facial brush and dry brush will you recommend?



## jcheangyl (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm suffering from acne and dark spots. I heard a lot of things about dry body brushing and facial brushes but not sure which to get.
What features do you look out for when you buy a facial brush or a dry brush?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 25, 2017)

(Moved to Skin and Bodycare, as this is more of a skincare question, while Recommendations is more makeup focused.)

I don't use a facial brush, never have.

What's your current skincare routine? (Please be specific.)


----------



## Philips Lumea (Aug 17, 2017)

You can simply rinse your dry skin brush in warm water with a dab of soap and then let air dry.
If you have oily skin, pimples or especially flaky skin, you may consider putting your brush in the microwave for 3-4 seconds after washing to help kill any bacteria and avoid acne – and wash it more often.


----------



## jammelah (Nov 2, 2017)

as shellygrrl you must be specific


----------



## juraseka (Nov 2, 2017)

I used a Clarisonic Aria and love it! At night only though, too much for twice a day


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 15, 2020)

jcheangyl said:


> I'm suffering from acne and dark spots. I heard a lot of things about dry body brushing and facial brushes but not sure which to get.
> What features do you look out for when you buy a facial brush or a dry brush?



I personally used to use a physical exfoliant/facial brush and noticed it aggravated my skin.

Then I switched over to chemical exfoliation/glycolic acid and found it to be much gentler on my skin and the results were astounding!

I recommend you try out glycolic acid for 40 days and see if it works for you!


----------

